# questions on molding hard lures



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

so i've been extremely interested lately about making my own hard lure. jerkbait style lures, with shallow lips. I find it difficult to mind process information on this. I may be missing something. does anyone have a good resource i can read up on molding your own hard baits? i'm looking to make rapala husky jerk type baits. I would like to design my own baits in clay or wood, then make a silicone mold to mold my hard plastic in. a big question i have is, do you mold the lip with the rest of it or do you add the lip later? and if so, how do you ensure the angle. also, how do you go about adding the attachment points for the hooks and line? 

Thanks!


----------



## piker (Jun 5, 2007)

I've seen some Larry Dahlberg youtube videos on how to do this. You might want to do a google search for him.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Larry Dahlberg actually has a kit that you can buy for making them. Also if you watch his show and tutorials he goes in depth about how he makes his lures


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

You can find him, and his videos here: http://www.makelure.com/
Tigger on this board casts smaller type crankbaits, and to me it seems that he cut the lipslot after the cast. I saw a thread somewhere, where he showed some of the molds.
Tho I love working with wood, I find great pleasure in casting stuff to. Currently Im working on a small cigar style bass size bait, and Im going to try and make a mold out of one of my 8" crankbaits.

Michael


----------

